# Solid State Drive recommendations?



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm looking to get a Solid State Drive for my laptop (m6-1045dx) as the stock 750GB is more than I'll ever need- I'd benefit more from the performance of an SSD.

So without further statement, what do you recommend? I want as much space as I can get for $160, but I'd rather not sacrifice reliability, and no SATA II! I don't trust OCZ, Crucial or Kingston, I'd go for a Corsair, Intel or Sandisk. I hear Intel puts extra space in their SSDs so that when cells start to fail the drive doesn't lose space?

Thanks!


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm using a Samsung 256GB drive (I don't remember the model #'s and I'm not at home, sorry) right now as the main drive in my laptop, and performance and speed are great. I had an Intel 160GB drive as my main, but then it decided to "crash", and revert to an 8MB drive...I was able to get that fixed and it's back up and running now (basically I had to do a firmware reset, which also wiped all the data on the drive), but I'm a little gun-shy about using it for anything I care about now.

Also, I know there areways to ghost or clone your existing install to the new SSD, but in my opinion, just doing a fresh OS install is cleaner and safer.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yep. The Samsung 830 is a good drive. I also like the plextor drives.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have the crucial M4 in my MBP, and have been very satisfied with it. The price isn't bad either.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the replies... I had it between a Samsung and Intel, but the Intel was on sale (if you keep up with Engadget, it was the one featured as on-sale there yesterday). It's a 240GB from the 330 series... I hear Intel throws in more than 240GB (maybe 10GB for an even 250GB?) so that when cells start to fail, you don't lose space... but Intel is apparently the only one to do this.

Also I have an Intel processor, Intel graphics, and Bluetooth and WiFi Intel card so for the sake of consistency lol....


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

jimmyco2008 said:


> Thanks for the replies... I had it between a Samsung and Intel, but the Intel was on sale (if you keep up with Engadget, it was the one featured as on-sale there yesterday). It's a 240GB from the 330 series... I hear Intel throws in more than 240GB (maybe 10GB for an even 250GB?) so that when cells start to fail, you don't lose space... but Intel is apparently the only one to do this.
> 
> Also I have an Intel processor, Intel graphics, and Bluetooth and WiFi Intel card so for the sake of consistency lol....


Make sure you update the firmware before installing anything on it (the update process wipes it). If it was subject to the same issue my Intel drive had, that's SUPPOSED to fix the cause. Although, my drive was already upgraded to the latest firmware and it still happened, so...ymmv.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I would buy Intel. They use their hardware on controllers and I trust them more than the others. I bought one a few years ago when they were more pricey. Still works fine.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the tips, guys. Don't you need the SSD to be a secondary to update the firmware on it? I *can* do it, but is there like a bootable USB drive way?


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

You can connect it using a HD docking station or something similar. Or installed as a secondary drive. Anything like that.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Just remember you get what you pay for and its rare to find a cheap drive that lives up to its rw speeds. Many brands carry crappy models and quality ones. You should research what you're looking for and see if the reviewers on NewEgg post actual speed tests for you to get a better idea.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!

Well it is Intel, and like any smart buyer, I reviewed the reviews lol, everything checks out....Arrives tomorrow.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Not bad, brought Windows Experience Index subscore from 5.9 to 7.9.


----------

